# Alston House - Plymouth



## LETMEIN (Jul 16, 2010)

Details of our first exploration luckily we found something a hop skip and a jump away.

We know little about the history of this place, what we do know is that it was built in 1863 and in the 1891 census found a family called Martin resided there. Thomas Martin a clay merchant and his family (Wife & Nine children) and five servants were in residence.

We found this a very fascinating Victorian House with many original features still in tact the most interesting being what appears to be a chapel at the top of the stairs. This featured a beautiful stained glass window. The outside had a Bell above this window.

Planning consent has now sadly finally been given to level this fine house and whole site for the errection of 15 new houses. 

General Outside Views






















Inside Pictures
























































We managed to capture some 400+ photographs and will attempt to document the destruction of this fine property for others to see.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 17, 2010)

That place is too good for demolition if it goes ahead I hope they dismantle it and save the architectural gems like the stairs and fireplace rather than just putting the bulldozer in.Any photos of the chapel?.


----------



## scribble (Jul 17, 2010)

What a dreadful shame! It would make a wnderful dwelling. What's in the fireplace? It looks like a dead thing!


----------



## Curlyben (Jul 19, 2010)

What a complete waste of a truly beautiful home.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2010)

Echo everyone else about the impending demolition. It's unusual and rather special, imo...can't understand why it hasn't been listed. 
Love all the architectural features. Excellent find, LETMEIN.


----------



## LETMEIN (Jul 22, 2010)

Exactly so, will be a very sad day to see this lovely house leveled to the ground. Without being political money wins in the end. Do the simple maths 1 X High Council Tax vs 15 X High Council tax. The development company that bought the plot have had a reasonably hard fight to get past local planning. Lots of local objection, no doubt few have ever seen inside to know exactly what they were objecting about even. I was also one of these people previously!

Now being practical, for certain could be rebuilt but the cost would be £500,000 plus the house purchase price (This was rumoured to be £1 Million) and would still end up with a big house that would require an actual and sustainable use for. The neglect has not just happened in the almost three years this house has been empty. Has been a fire in the boiler house that damaged another wing of the house (which was rented as a self contained house with own entrance) this we think would have been the servants quarters as behind stairs in the main house and away from the family unless called for.

We spent four hours in the house and did not want to leave, had some good magic about the place. To try and picture what would have happened in years gone by was the real magic for us. You have come with us through the open door, now we have to let the place become dust. Documented for the next generation that want to know what was there before. Sad days we say


----------



## DevonJen (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow. Have seen this property, and never realised it was actually derelict. Brilliant pictures, would love to see some more of them


----------



## Shadows (Aug 14, 2010)

I knew the daughter of the family who previously lived in the house. It's only been derelict for about 2 years now.
Would be a shame to see it demolished.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Aug 14, 2010)

Shadows said:


> I knew the daughter of the family who previously lived in the house. It's only been derelict for about 2 years now.
> Would be a shame to see it demolished.



Any history on the family, why did they leave etc 

Ps

welcome to the site


----------



## Shadows (Aug 14, 2010)

All I know is they now live in Essex, sorry.
but thanks.


----------



## mookster (Aug 14, 2010)

What a lovely house, fantastic staircase too you wouldn't expect it to have something like that from the outside. It'll be a real shame when this is torn down


----------



## LETMEIN (Sep 15, 2010)

Does appear that a good deal of money was offered for the site. More than the house was actually ever worth, was always in a poor state externally even when occupied by the family. The previous owner appeared to be working for the NHS as a manager. Over to anyone else to fill in the missing parts of the puzzle. One could presume they left somewhat quickly and very cash rich as they forgot to collect family photographs.


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 24, 2010)

beautiful house great photos


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 3, 2010)

what a crime to wreck the house


----------

